# Feeding feral cat



## Berk (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ve been feeding a feral cat for about 3 weeks. How do you keep ants out of the food?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Best of luck with that. I don't know of anything that would work for ants that wouldn't be toxic to cats. Try just feeding smaller amounts at a time so they eat it all, and any left over pick it up.


----------



## Berk (Oct 8, 2021)

Mosi said:


> Best of luck with that. I don't know of anything that would work for ants that wouldn't be toxic to cats. Try just feeding smaller amounts at a time so they eat it all, and any left over pick it up.


I do have a solution but it’s messy and I was hoping for something easier. I fill a small cookie sheet with water and put the cat bowls on it, at least an inch away from the sides. It works but was wishing for some clever, easier solution. Thanks Mosi


----------



## Morzh (Nov 4, 2021)

There are ant deterring feeding dishes. With or without the water moat. Just google it.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Does the cat come at a particular time and place? I fed a homeless cat once. I knew about the time she would show up so I would keep an eye open for her from my window. As soon as I saw her in the area, I would walk outside and call out to her and she came running to me. That’s when I placed the food down for her. She ate it all before any ants had a chance.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

One other thing. I only fed her canned food. No dry food. I think because it was wet food she ate it all very quickly. No time to waste. Haha. I eventually found out she had 5 babies which I fed as well. They all cleaned their plates.


----------

